# New member :)



## floydfanatic872 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey everyone, brand new member and starting first cycle of PH's as well. I've been weight training for about 4 years now, 22 years old, 6'2" and 225 lbs. I've been taking other supplements for a while and have always wanted to try PH's, I did quite a bit of research beforehand and joined for support and info from more experienced members as well as to provide whatever help I can to anyone that needs it. Excited to have joined and thanks for reading. Also, wanted to start a log of my cycle and wanted to make sure that's done in the "Online Journal" section correct? Thanks again


----------



## Arnold (Apr 13, 2013)

floydfanatic872, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## heavylifting1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Welcome to the board


----------



## s2h (Apr 13, 2013)

welcome to IMF..


----------



## charley (Apr 13, 2013)

_*

  Welcome!!!
*_


----------



## Ironman2001 (Apr 13, 2013)

Welcome 

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigcruz (Apr 13, 2013)

welcome sir!


----------



## Swfl (Apr 13, 2013)

welcome.


----------



## Visitor (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey


----------



## brazey (Apr 13, 2013)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Welcome


----------

